# Shut down



## ppcebay (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey Guys,
     I have a new problem and I hope that some of you can give me a solution.
sometimes the computer shut down by itself in the middle of doing something. It happen a lot in finalcut 2. Do you know what is it? How do you fix it? I have a g4 400 AGP and its driving me crazy. seems the problem got worst when I upgraded to 9.2 but was bad before....


Plese help...


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 9, 2001)

I used to have a similar problem on my PC. It just restarted randomly. After having replaced ALL the components I realized it was something wrong with the wall socket (where I get the electrcal power, don't know if "wall socket" is the correct term), I plugged my computer into another socket and everything was fine. Perhaps you could try this. And, btw, my iMac works just fine with the same wall socket.

Ps. Perhaps Site discussion isn't the proper forum for this question.


----------

